# saddle roof



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Carpenter.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

You already have your answer in the post title. 

A carpenter should build the saddle so the water is directed away from the wall. At the same time I like to install ice and water shield wherever my sloped roofs meet walls. I would definetly do it in this case, in addition with meal step flashings, because water will be blasting that wall.


----------

